# Raw food 'golden' diet



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

From my experience almost all commercial dog food is crap, consisting of junk food. (lots of corn, no-no...)
Raw diet is the best, no loss of essential nutrients due to cooking/baking, but it is also very expensive.
On the other hand: you feed a lot less.


----------



## Ina (Apr 10, 2005)

I agree with Pepe. 
Commercial dog food is crap, almost everything in it consists of corn.
Can you guys post some 'raw food' recipes?
Btw. I heard, raw food is good not only for dogs, but for their owners as well


----------



## Cellia (Apr 15, 2005)

Unless you are a canine dieticians and know what your dog should have in its diet, I would advice you should feed a good quality kibble. 
You don't want to be mixing some raw meet with vegetables at hom. First you don't have that much time to do this, I am sure and I think you will agree, this
would be better all round.
You can cause serious health problems by trying to do it yourself when you are not 100% sure what to feed.
A kibble diet is fine if you get a good one, it is clean, it doesn't smell
and you can be sure that your dog will not suffer malnutrition.


----------



## jashley91 (Apr 15, 2005)

Since it wouldn't be worth my time to re-write the book, I will just recommend it: "The Nature of Animal Healing" by Martin Goldstein, DVM 

This man had a golden that lived 17 1/2 years... he must know something.
Even if you don't agree with all he says, it's great reading!! You will be shocked at what they put in even the best the pet foods - lots worse than corn! I am not saying don't use them, just learn what you can. We have begun giving the dogs a carrot for their bone, they love raw sweet potato, bananas, grapes, apples, ice. Be creative. If it is good for you, it is probably good for them. Don't take them completely off the kibble until you yourself are an expert.
Tricia


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Tricia,

I looked up this book on Amazon.com, here is the link: Click Here

On this Amazon page, there is also an option "Search Inside" and you can actually see scanned pages with pictures and all...

Great, thanks for sharing this tip with us. 
I will also add this link into our book section.

Thanks.
Joe

Btw. I attached the picture of this book. See below.


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

My personal feeling is there are too many risks associated with a completely raw diet for me to be willing to try it, although I think the principle behind it is a good one. I also recognize that lots of dog foods are of poor quality and poor ingredients. However, there are many kibbles available today that are along more holistic lines, and if your dog does well on them, I see no reason not to feed them, as long as you are cautious in choosing the right one for your dog. 

If I were swayed to get my dogs off kibble, I would have to go with a pre-packaged raw diet. I have seen some that come in links or patties. These seem that they would be easy to prepare and hopefully are already balanced.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Goldenboys. I know you. I see you found this site.

If you want to feed raw I believe it takes a lot of research and time to make sure you get a good balance. I know of people who do it successfully, but they know their nutrition.


----------



## Leena G (Apr 12, 2005)

GoldenBoys, what kind of risks?
LG


----------



## GoldenBoys (Apr 23, 2005)

The risks I worry about are:

1) not being able to balance the diet properly

2) dogs choking on bones or bones splintering in the stomach/intestines causing perforations

3) dogs getting infections from the raw meat


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

@ jashley91- Old thread I know, BUT I thought GRAPES and RAISONS were major no nos for dogs????


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

My Murphy eats raw kangaroo mince with a carrot and a zucchini finely grated and a raw egg mixed in. He gets that with dry bisucits (is that what you refer to as kibble?) for dinner, with either the prepackaged "puppy sausage" or 2 sardines mixed in with dry biscuits for breakfast each day, and a chicken neck or two for lunch  This is what the breeder had been feeding her dogs so I just carried on with the same recipe


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt you'll get a reply from Jashley, who hasn't been on the site in two years, but yes, grapes and raisins can cause serious and even fatal reactions in some dogs. In a few documented instances, dogs have had kidney failure and even died from as few as three or four grapes or raisins.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought so (re grapes and raisons) and was hoping no one came across this thread and inadvertenly poisones their dogs. Thanks for confirming that tippykayak


----------

